# winter jackets



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

whats the skinny.Anybody putting jackets on there Vizsla's?If so when and at what temps.Looking to find a jacket with a light on it hard to see my boys in the dark.something like a flashing l.e.d.


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

we put a jacket on our guy because he is not a fan of the cold weather. he starts to shiver and sometimes his teeth even chatter! we got him the "horse coat" from Orvis, once you manage to find the right size (took us 2-3 tries) it's great. 

No lights but you may be able to buy something separately. I will say it's a fairly heavy duty coat so if you're just looking for a windbreaker this is not the way to go.


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

These may work for you...

http://www.orvis.com/store/productc...3&group_id=12971&cat_id=12972&subcat_id=12973

http://www.orvis.com/store/productc...3&group_id=12971&cat_id=12972&subcat_id=12973


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

thanks i like the lighted collars they have missedplaced themxelves twice on me not for to long but you know anything helps they are quick to move from hear to there.they listen good enough when off the leed.but then again a hound can be stubborn.thanks again


----------



## spicyvizsla (Nov 10, 2008)

we just bought our 7 month old vizsla jacket online from lands end. the quality is like no other. she can handle to about 40 degress outside but much below that she is shivering to much to even use the bathroom. it's been getting down to 18 degrees here at night and in the early morning and the lands end jacket has been the best thing we've ever used. it's the pet squall jacket. it comes in a lot of different sizes and TONS of color optioins. it's wind-proof, water-proof and has fleece inside. it velcros arcross the chest and one strap around the rib cage. we even got her name monogrammed on it for $5 extra dollars and you get a choice of a million different thread colors and few different font styles. the total for the jacket was $32 (with monogramming and tax) and they do free shipping ALL the time..it's actually going on right now until Nov. 25th. it's easy to put on the dog, machine washable and definitely keeps her warm. oh and it doesn't have any LEDs on it but it does have reflective binding around all the edges and a large reflective strip across the back. and it looks so sharp on her..it's not too over the top like we are trying to dress her up in clothes..it's very sporty and classy! hope this helps!


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

well thanks for the info.my boys dont seem to mind the chill in the air so much but for sure they dont like to go out in the rain.i think they need a rain slicker.with a hood .the orvis site had one. looks like just what they want.but since winter is hear i think that will be for the spring going for the winter coat still pondering wich one thanks


----------



## spicyvizsla (Nov 10, 2008)

yeah our girl HATES, and i mean..hates the rain!  

she gets so upset when it's raining and she stands by the back door begging to go out so she can chase the birds and when we open the door she just stands in the doorway making this awful face. i've pushed her out under the veranda above the back steps just so i could close the door and she stands there sticking her paw out and letting the rain drip on it and then she starts barking at it. it's like she thinks we are making it rain. so she whines to come back in..we let her in and 1 minute later it's like she totally forgot it was raining. lol that or she's hoping it's stopped by that point.  

i think she too would like a rain slicker..although i don't know how well a hood would work for her because she's so active.. :-\


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

mine too hate rain,just stand there and look.like they will melt if they go out the back door. we got caught in a gullywasher one day at the park.didn't make it back to the car in time. and they were looking at me like was the bad guy, what was i thinking.I am sure if they could have spoken to me i would have gotten an ear full that day.but as far as the hood goes i think that it would only work for a walk on the leash.I just don't see two vizsla's in the back yard with hoods on.not at eight months old.I think that the hood is removable.


----------

